# Falsche Teicherde, alles lehmig



## wadi (16. Juni 2017)

Guten Tag an das Forum

Habe "ahnungslos" Teich- Pflanzerde vom Globus Baumarkt gekauft. Erst später habe ich gelesen, dass viel Lehmanteile vorhanden sind.

Jetzt ist der Teich milchig, sehe keine Fische mehr, habe erstmal die Pumpe mit Wasserfall ausgeschaltet.

Setzt sich das Sediment noch ab oder sollte ich das Wasser komplett austauschen?

Danke und Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Haggard (16. Juni 2017)

Es wird dauern, aber die Schwebeteilchen werden sich alle setzen.


----------



## wadi (16. Juni 2017)

Ich habe es schon bereut, überhaupt die Erde in die Töpfe gesetzt zu haben.

Habe nämlich im Nachhinein gelesen, dass die Pflanzen überhaupt keine Erde brauchen, würde auch Kies oder Blähton reichen. Ich lass das Wasser jetzt komplett ab, nehme die ganze Erde raus...die Filter sind natürlich auch vollgesogen von Erde und Lehm.....

Danke und Gruß

Dirk


----------



## teichinteressent (16. Juni 2017)

Um deine erste Frage zu beantworten: Nein!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (16. Juni 2017)

wadi schrieb:


> Ich habe es schon bereut, überhaupt die Erde in die Töpfe gesetzt zu haben.
> 
> Habe nämlich im Nachhinein gelesen, dass die Pflanzen überhaupt keine Erde brauchen, würde auch Kies oder Blähton reichen. Ich lass das Wasser jetzt komplett ab, nehme die ganze Erde raus...die Filter sind natürlich auch vollgesogen von Erde und Lehm.....
> 
> ...



Hi Dirk,

nur sehr wenige Pflanzen im Teich kommen ohne "Erde" aus. Das sind entweder echte (weil mehr oder weniger wurzelos nehemen die das Gro der Nährstoffe über alle grünen Teile auf) stengelbildende Unterwasserpflanzen - z.B __ Wasserpest, __ Hornblatt, Laichkräuter, Tausendblätter, Algen - oder Schwimmpflanzen a la __ Wassersalat, Froschbiß, __ Wasserlinsen, __ Krebsschere

sämtliche Sumpf- und Schwimmblattpflanzen (Seerosen, Seekannen, __ Teichrosen, __ Wasserknöterich) benötigen schon Erde/Sand um ihre Wurzeln. Nur in nackten, feinen !!!! Kies (grober Fluß-/Bach Kies wie er früher gerne in Teiche geschüttet wurde mag keine Sumpfpflanze)  gesetzt gedeien sie nur in sehr nährstoffreichem Wasser (das aber in Teichen eigentlich nicht vorhanden sein soll da man dann meißt durchgehend ne grüne Algenbrühe hat)

Sämtliche dieser Sumpf-/Schwimmblattpflanzen wachsen in der Natur fast ausschließlich in lehmhaltigen (lehmiger Sand), mulmigen oder moorigen Substraten. Einer stark lehmhaltige "Teicherde" ist für sie jedenfalls besser als eine mit viel Torfanteil.

Lehm selbst ist übrigens sehr nährstoffarm (ist ja auch nur ein Ton-Sandgemisch), das Pflanzen darin aber meißt gesonders gut und kräftig wachsen liegt daran das er Stoffe enthält die bei Pflanzen die die Nährstoffaufnahme über die Wurzeln stark verbessert da er sie besser verfügbar macht (die chemischen Verbindungen im Lehm wirken da quasie als ein Katalysator)

MfG Frank


----------



## wadi (16. Juni 2017)

Vielen Dank für die informative Rückmeldung!

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (16. Juni 2017)

Hi Dirk,

was haste denn für Fische im Teich?


----------



## wadi (16. Juni 2017)

Goldfische, die ständig herumwühlen, deswegen will ich auch keinen Lehm unten haben......


----------



## teichinteressent (16. Juni 2017)

Wo hast du die Teicherde hin getan? Auf den Teichboden?
Die heißt nur so.

Am Boden brauchst du garnichts.
Ich dachte nämlich, die ist in deinen Pflanzgefäßen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (16. Juni 2017)

Hi Dirk,

da ist dann Lehm echt ein Problem (wenn auch nur ein optisches). Bei mir graben die Koi und Schleien wenn es warm ist auch laufend die 14t Waschkies um und setzten dabei . Lehm und Schlamm frei. Da ist das Wasser den Sommer über auch trübe (Vorteil: die __ Reiher sehen natürlich auch kaum noch Fische).
Am WE wirds damit aber vorbei sein, die gesamte "Buddelfraktion" fliegt nämlich raus

MfG Frank


----------



## Anja Thomas (16. Juni 2017)

Ich hatte das gleiche Problem, es hat gut drei Wochen gedauert, dann war das Wasser wieder klar.


----------

